
Does a College Degree still matter? - sdomino
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/284148
======
CalChris
A good one does but for that to happen you probably need a good high school
education etc.

A mediocre degree probably doesn't but then we're talking about mediocrity
which by definition doesn't matter.

If you are Bill Gates then it doesn't matter. If you just think you are Bill
Gates well then it does matter because you'll find out in short order that
you're really not Bill Gates no matter how hard you try to think you are.

In summary, there are worse things in life than a good college education.
Hell, you could even learn something.

